# Scares That Care Weekend 2! 2015



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Scares That Care Weekend 2 2015
July 24th - 26th, 2015
Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Williamsburg (Formerly the Williamsburg Hotel and Conference Center)
50 Kingsmill Road, Williamsburg, Virginia, 23185.
http://scaresthatcareweekend.com/


The Scares That Care Weekend Convention is a horror convention designed to delight horror fans while benefiting those in need. “Scares That Care!” is an IRS approved, 501(c)(3) charitable organization, designed to bring together the fans of “all things spooky.” Whether it’s haunted houses, paranormal, horror films, or anything else in the “vein” of the horror genre, “Scares That Care!” brings together those individuals in order to give back to the families that need it most…and in turn, become “Good Ambassadors of Horror.”

The difference between our convention and the other, fantastic shows that are out there, is simple. All of our proceeds will go to the families that need our assistance. We pride ourselves in being an organization that has no salaries, and no paychecks. We do this because it’s the right thing to do, and we want to represent the Horror community in the best light possible.

Please join us for our SECOND convention, which will be held July 23rd-26th, 2015, in Williamsburg, Virginia. We plan on having a really great time with awesome celebrities, fun events, and the joy of being able to give back.

Check back soon!

- Joe Ripple, Founder and CEO, “Scares That Care!”


Update- The 2014 convention did well in it's first year to introduce guests to this new charity horror convention. With the help of all those that attended we were able to: pay their bills, make a profit, & present a $4,000 check to help a family in need. Would like to thank everyone that helped us to: grow bigger & more importantly to help more people.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update- 7/10/15
Just two weeks to go before Scares That Care Weekend!
See guest celbs: Piper Laurie, Kim Coates, Kane Hodder, Cheilan Simmons (1st con appearance), Sid Haig, David Naughton, Ken Foree, Tiffany Shepis, Kevin Grevoiux (Raze from Underworld), Debbie Rochon, Ginger Lynn Allen, & many more.
Roy Wooley & RJ Haddy from Face Off. Celb guests for Makeup Wars.
Creep into our Haunted House, Horror authors, Indie horror film fest, seminars & demos, Scaryoke, & even Kids trick or treat.

This is an unusual experience, it's a charity horror convention...
the more people that attend = the more people helped through the charity. 

For more information: www.scaresthatcareweekend.com

P.S. Want a sweet deal & save money on weekend passes? Check out the deal below...

http://scnvad.incentrev.com/detail/FLD82BPN0BD1E92BD48


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Since there's a Kids trick or treat, I assume children are welcome to come along?


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Yes, Scares That Cares Weekend is a family friendly event during the daytime hours. This will be their first year doing TrT'ing. The indie film fest, Haunted House, & Scaryoke are more adult themed events, to name a few.


----------

